

Google, Oracle deny direct payments to media, bloggers - LinuxScribe
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/290191/google-oracle-deny-direct-payments-media-bloggers

======
arebop
Funny headline, given the paragraph from the article: "In their respective
responses filed with the court today, Google flatly denied directly paying
anyone who wrote about this summer's trial. Oracle only identified one person
on the payroll, Florian Mueller of FOSSPatents, though it recognized that some
of its own employees may have blogged about elements of the trial during the
course of the proceedings."

~~~
LinuxScribe
Yes, but while they paid Mueller for consulting, they are still denying paying
him to comment on the trial. So, as far as Oracle and Mueller are claiming to
the court, it's still an indirect relationship.

~~~
arebop
But the judge ordered "Therefore, each side and its counsel shall file a
statement herein clear identifying all authors, journalists, commentators or
bloggers who have reported or commented on any issues in this case and who
have received money (other than normal subscription fees) from the party or
its counsel during the pendency of this action"
[<http://www.groklaw.net/pdf3/OraGoogle-1229.pdf>]. The headline also doesn't
qualify "payments" with any category or purpose. So, I still think it's a
misleading headline.

